# I give up!



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 17, 2007)

My signature is being stupid. I want to use the tag <a href="url"></a> but it won't hide it and show just the word. ARG!


----------



## Davidius (Mar 17, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> My signature is being stupid. I want to use the tag <a href="url"></a> but it won't hide it and show just the word. ARG!



Click on the little button above the text box that has a globe and (what appears to me to be) two gray chain links.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 17, 2007)

Hypertext tags are turned of on purpose. You need to use bbcode

a url looks like this:


```
[url=http://www.websitemaven.com]WebsiteMaven[/url]
```
To get

WebsiteMaven

Or

```
[url]http://www.websitemaven.com[/url]
```
To get

http://www.websitemaven.com


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 17, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Hypertext tags are turned of on purpose. You need to use bbcode
> 
> a url looks like this:
> 
> ...




Thanks Rich. 

Oh, by the way, I think I heard your whole atheist spill on The Narrow Mind. It plays during the break, you know, when he plays music while going to the bathroom or whatever.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 17, 2007)




----------

